# 

## murchik89

*      ,       ,    ,   ,      -     -,     . 
   , ,      ,     
  , ,           . 
    -  .     poltava@alpha-beta.com.ua 
   , *

----------

....

----------


## Dima0011

> ....

    ?         ,     ,    . 
 ,         .
      ,    ,    .

----------

,     ...    ,       ,      ....

----------


## fabulist

**:    "... ,... ,...  ". .          .    ....

----------


## aneisha

,    10    )))))

----------


## fabulist

> ,    10    )))))

   ....?

----------


## aneisha

, ...  !

----------


## fabulist

,  .
  .

----------


## aneisha

,  !
  .
 ,  
  !

----------


## Dreem

,   ""  ,     ?

----------


## laithemmer

*Dreem*,    .       ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ""  ,     ?

          !
        - 
   -  .
  ----    -  -   ?

----------

:)     +     :(

----------

> :)     +     :(

  :D,      -   :D

----------


## admin

> :D,      -  :D

      ?         . 
              .           .    ,        .      ,  쳺   ,      .

----------

> ?         .
> .....

  ))),    :  

> ........
>    -  .
>   ----    -  -   ?

----------


## Dreem

:)

----------


## Ihor

> :)

  ,         :)

----------


## Dreem



----------


## nickeler

> 

    ???

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,    ))))))

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  ,  ! :) 
 ,     ?   

> .           .    ,        .      ,  쳺   ,      .

      ?   ?

----------

> ?   ?

  **:    ,  " ".

----------


## Sir_2006

**:     

> ,  " ".

      ?

----------


## admin

:  (     ,     ),      , -,   Skype)   볺               ,        (    ,    )    .. 
 ,    .   , ,    ,   '  ,                  "".
  ,    ,     ,      ,  ,  볺  ,     .

----------


## Sir_2006

*fragov*,  ,         ?
 .
    ?

----------


## admin

> ?

  ͳ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ͳ,    .

  ,        ?
      ....
  - 
    ?   ? 
    ?   ,      "  " ( )

----------


## Tigrina

,           .      ,             - ,      ,   . ͳ .

----------


## Sir_2006

> - ,      ,   . ͳ .

     ?

----------


## jamlife

,\,      .

----------


## Tigrina

> ?

  ,          ,     ,          ,     .

----------

